# Boot CAmp ne fonctionne pas



## pierre4646 (30 Avril 2021)

bonjour
j'essaye d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MACBOOK PRO de 2012 tout ce passe bien pour la confection de la clé USB de démarrage
mais lors du redémarrage 'ai un écran noir avec le curseur blanc en haut a gauche qui clignote et rien d'autre
Je suis sous CATALINA
je peux choisir au démarrage le boot et j'ai bien les 3 possibilités MACBOOK PRO ...WINDOWS...et EFI BOOT
lorsque que je prend EFI BOOT l'installation de Windows démarre mais se bloque sur la partition  du disque dur qui n'est pas au bon format MBR au lieu de GPT 
windows été déja installe sur ce mac et un mation j'ai eu se probleme de démmarage avec le meme ecran noir ...
merci pour votre aide


----------



## pierre4646 (30 Avril 2021)

pas d'idée ??


----------



## pierre4646 (1 Mai 2021)

bonjour
j'ai trouvé
en fait comme il y a 2 disque dur dans me lac il ma fallut deconnecter le second et là tout a marché parfaitement
petite info à retenir !!!!!


----------



## pierre4646 (1 Mai 2021)

ET BIEN NON FAUSSE JOIE§§§
J'ai rebranché le second disque dur qui sert de stockage et bien le demarrage de windows ne se fait pas!!!!
j'abandonne lol
le ssd de demarrage est a la place du lecteur dvd c'est peut etre pour cela????


----------



## pierre4646 (2 Mai 2021)

bonjour
toujours pas d'idée??


----------

